# Jar Lids, any value ??????



## epackage (Jan 11, 2010)

Any Value in these four lid's?????????


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2010)

....


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2010)

.....


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2010)

....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2010)

I am looking for a lid for this one.. what size are they? [8|]


----------



## digger don (Jan 11, 2010)

All of us guys have a lid for that one .


----------



## glass man (Jan 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  digger don
> 
> All of us guys have a lid for that one .


 

 [][][] GOOD ONE!!


----------



## epackage (Jan 12, 2010)

I have seen a side mounted stratenator with a hemi under glass and twin suck valves that will fit perfectly Charlie.....LOL


----------



## dave3950 (Jan 12, 2010)

To answer your question, not much value in the lids, maybe a couple of bucks if someone needs one to complete a jar.

 Dave


----------



## epackage (Jan 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  dave3950
> 
> 
> To answer your question, not much value in the lids, maybe a couple of bucks if someone needs one to complete a jar.
> ...


 Thanx Dave, figured I should ask in case there was something worth getting before I passed on them.....Jim


----------

